# Bordeaux region recommendations.



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

The good lady Bill and me are thinking of traveling down to the area at the end of July. Can anyone recommend a decent campsite near to the sea? Also some interesting places to visit in the locality? 

Tia, nick.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi

A small little surf town called hourtin plage. The campsite was very good and a small walk to the beach.

I would go back.

Spence


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, We have spent many days in Ares and Andernos Les Bains on the Arcachon basin wonderful cycling ,Arcachon has a bird reserve at Le Teich and visit Dune du Pilat shaded parking under pine trees also Hourtin Plage and Lacanau Ocean .
Regard Lafree


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

There is an unofficial aire under the citadel at Blaye i.e.no bourne& no facilities but after going round the citadel you can get a ferry reasonably to cross the estuary saving yourselves a drive round Bordeaux itself and explore the peninsula the dune down to arachon etc,


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

*St Emillion* beautiful village and the epicentre of the Bordeaux wine region with a great campsite nearby and an aire in a local vineyard. Stopped at both over the years and this is what motorhoming is all about.

Phil


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

St Emilion is a little inland from Bordeaux, the wine produced there is the best in France IMO.

BUT it costs a fortune (20 - 200 € a bottle.........), so visit the vineyards and ask about their "Vin de table" - it is exactly the same stuff but without the AOC label as each vineyard is limited to e.g. 20,000 bottles per year and they make about 60,000 of which they can only sell 20,000 as St Em. so the remainder is sold as "Vin de table" and very nice it can be too.......

The Arcachon bay is very pretty and pretty crowded during peak times, but there are some good places around there.

The Grand Dune at Pyla is well worth a visit - it is supposedly Europe's highest sand dune.........

Further South there is Biscarosse Plage which is a tourist concrete town, hardly worth a visit unless you want to go on the beach - the beach all the way from Arcachon to Biarritz is sand and is very exposed - dangerous swimming and can be massive surf, so beware.

BUT go inland a couple of km and there are many sites and aires which are worth visiting, just not within walking distance of the sea.....

It is not really beach weather at present though........

Dave


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

There has been some really good suggestions on here and I thank you all. We thought that we had just about done France "to death" but reading your recommendations gets the juices flowing again  Once again thanks to everybody.

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The dune de pyla is worth climbing for the views alone. There are steps up it but make sure you throw yourself off the top rather than coming back down the steps. Great fun!

Dave is right about the sea. Big surf sometimes. Got well pummeled end if oct last year. The two big lakes are worth a look if you have a boat. Some cracking aires at both


----------



## Yvemcb (Feb 24, 2013)

Domaine de la Barbanne in St Emilion is a lovely site - going back again this year for the third time


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The canton of St Savin to the northeast of Bordeaux is well worth a visit and a wander around the vineyards of the region and explore all the little villages.

Pop into the Tourist information office at St Savin itself (N45.1398 W0.4420) and they will give you a free booklet listing motorhome stoppovers in the area.

There are 2 x motorhome servicepoints (1 at the tourist office mentioned and 1 at St Christophe de Blaye).

In addition there are 16 motorhome specific overnight parking areas in some of the little villages in the region and 13 vineyards where motorhomes are also welcome to stay the night. More info here...

>St Savin Stoppover weblink<

We spent several days wandering around the area earlier this year and overnighted at Marcenais and Cavignac and used the free servicepoint at St Christophe de Blaye.

Highly recommended.

If you email them, they might even send a copy of the booklet if you ask nicely, its called 'Guide d'accueil camping-cars - Canton de Saint Savin' which gives more specific info than the link above.

[email protected]

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are looking for a place by the sea, there is an Aire at Montalivet for about €6 a night, small town with bars and a market, marked cycle tracks and a beach about 20 metres from the parking. If you travel a bit further south the whole coastline down to the Spanish border is full of seaside camp-sites. There is also an Aire at Cap Breton if you are very gregarious with over 140+ vans on most summer nights.

Alan


----------

